# driver usb zeliosoft 2 v4.4 usb



## myesid (Mar 9, 2012)

hola a todos, 

sucede que estoy intentando programar un modulo de zelio de schneider electric pero tengo un pc con win7 x64bit ya le instale la version de zelio 4.4 que es la corre en win7 pero al intentar pasar un programa de la PC al modulo este no reconoce el cable USb y ademas no puede transferir el archivo.

no se si tengo la version equivocada del sofware o que pero no puedo hacer nada, porque para que hacer los programas alli si no los puedo pasar a los diferentes modulos 

agradezco cualquier ayuda 

desde bogota 
Myesid


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2012)

http://windows.microsoft.com/es-ES/windows7/search?q=Pc+virtual

http://windows.microsoft.com/es-ES/windows7/install-and-use-windows-xp-mode-in-windows-7

Saludos !


----------



## Ryu02 (Mar 24, 2012)

por cierto alguien que sepa alguna web con los programas del omron zen... zelio... tsx micro, etc...


----------



## santiago (Mar 24, 2012)

configura puertos desde el zelio soft, e instala los drivers, los pasos a seguir serian : 
1- instala el programa
2- dentro del zip donde viene el programa hay una carpeta que contiene los drivers (no me acuerdo textualmente su nombre) 
3- instala los drivers
4- reinicia
5- en el administrador de dispositivos busca en que puerto esta el cable ( ej com1 com2 , etc)
6- configura ese puerto dentro de las configuraciones del zelio soft 

lo tengo andando en una notebook con win 7 y me hizo renegar hasta que le encontre la vuelta 

referido a los programas, zelio lo podes bajar, los relés programables de la linea weg tambien, ahora los el soft para programar los twido o las interfaces hombre maquina de schneider no los vas a conseguir gratis esos van con licencia, un numero que te trae el cable y el cd de instalación


----------



## Ryu02 (Mar 24, 2012)

Para conseguir backcup de estos?¿ tengo el cx-one y el step 7 de siemens... el logosoft tambien y el easy soft de moellër... donde puedo conseguir los demas?¿


----------



## myesid (Mar 24, 2012)

hola a todos 

parece que el tema desperto el interes de mas de uno, agradezco el interes de todos por el tema de los drivers; les cuento que despues de mucho intentar la opcion que dosmetros me dio fianlmente funciono descargue los tres paquetes, instale uno por uno pero dodnde me dio mas problema fue en la parte de instalacion de las actualizaciones de windows. debido a que de alguna u otra forma los paquetes confirman si tu win7 es legal pero al final descubri como hacerlo sin que confirmara la legalidad del win7.


----------

